# One of the Best Books Ever Written: The Hobbit



## Buddy Baggins (Apr 6, 2002)

Don't you agree?
My favourite chapter is when the Battle of the Five Armies takes place.
I really think Tolkien was a genius!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Apr 6, 2002)

agree 100% with you buddy. the whole Middleearth stuff was a work of a litery genius. I mean Tolkien wrote half of the oxford dictionary!


----------



## Turgon (Apr 7, 2002)

I started reading The Hobbit again last night, for the first time in ages, and it is such a brilliant book - I forgot just how funny it is, very gentle humour to be sure - but funny all the same. I love it!


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 7, 2002)

The first time I read The Hobbit was when I was about 7 years old, I think ... I loved it. It took me a long time to finish, but it's a great tale for all ages. Now, over 6 years older, I still love it --- I read it again about a month ago and it was great. My favorite part, I think, is when Bilbo meets Gollum, Bilbo's wordplay with Smaug, and the wood elves part. Tolkien really does an amazing job. Isn't it weird how we make such a big deal out of this stuff that never existed? It's extremely strange but it just goes to show you how magical Tolkien's writing is.

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## isilior (Apr 7, 2002)

I think The Hobbit is my favorite of all of Tolkien's writing. In my opinion, he's definitely a genius. You don't everyday find a man who can invent his own language(s) as a hobby and spin such fantastic tales.

I don't really know what part of The Hobbit is my favorite. I like the riddles quite a bit (if you ask a friend who hasn't read The Hobbit some random riddles, then pop one from The Hobbit at the end, they'll never figure it out and its hilarious). I read the book several times, and I've used it for three different book reports (I reread and rewrote the book report each time, believe it or not!). It's just a great book. And it stands by itself; I like to think of it as its own identity, not the prequel to the LotR trilogy (as much as I love the trilogy itself). The Hobbit is, well, The Hobbit. And that's that.


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 8, 2002)

Well if you are a member of this forum, you defeneately love all Tolkien's work. I have just finished The Hobbit. I loved the part Frodo met Smaug and started talking with him. I also loved the riddles with Gollum. What a genius Tolkien is. I liked the way he shows us the very big coincidence about Bilbo discovering the ring. Cool!


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 8, 2002)

Tolkien was really a master of words -- I'm rereading FotR, and they just left Lorien, and the language is so beautiful -- It's, like, indescribable. But God! It's amazing!! Also, another reason why Tolkien is a master: Have you noticed that the 2 most popular parts of the book are the most wordy parts? I mean, think about it: Riddles are just a string of words to give thought of what they mean. And Bilbo's wordplay -- Well, the word 'wordplay' describes itself!

Isilior, what does the Elvish in your sig mean?

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## isilior (Apr 8, 2002)

I guess we all agree, then; do we have any dissenters on the thread: "Tolkien is a genius"? He's just incredible!

My signature is from the end of a song/poem Tolkien wrote, called "Firiel's Song". Here it is, in full, taken from Ardalambion (great site if you want to learn Quenya): 

1. Ilu Ilúvatar en káre eldain a fírimoin 
The Father made the World for Elves and Mortals
2. ar antaróta mannar Valion: númessier.
and he gave it into the hands of the Lords. They are in the West.
3. Toi aina, mána, meldielto - enga morion:
They are holy, blessed, and beloved: save the dark one. 
4. talantie. Melko Mardello lende: márie.
He is fallen. Melko [Melkor] has gone from Earth: it is good.
5. En kárielto eldain Isil, hildin Úr-anar. 
For Elves they made the Moon, but for Men the red Sun; 
6. Toi írimar. Ilyain antalto annar lestanen
which are beautiful. To all they gave in measure the gifts 
7. Ilúvatáren. Ilu vanya, fanya, eari,
of Ilúvatar. The World is fair, the sky, the seas,
8. i-mar, ar ilqa ímen. Írima ye Númenor.
the earth, and all that is in them. Lovely is Númenor.
9. Nan úye sére indo-ninya símen, ullume;
But my hearth resteth not here for ever,
10. ten sí ye tyelma, yéva tyel ar i narqelion,
for here is ending, and there will be an end and the Fading,
11. íre ilqa yéva nótina, hostainiéva, yallume:
when all is counted, and all numbered at last, 
12. ananta úva táre fárea, ufárea!
but yet it will not be enough, not enough.
13. Man táre antáva nin Ilúvatar, Ilúvatar
What will the Father, O Father, give me
14. enyáre tar i tyel, íre Anarinya qeluva?
in that day beyond the end when my Sun faileth?

Isn't his language just lovely-beautiful?


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 9, 2002)

I LOVE THAT SITE!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## isilior (Apr 9, 2002)

You're very welcome! I am glad to share that site with everyone on the board, because I loved it the minute I found it (via some link some where on some fanatic of Tolkien's website some time long ago) and I noticed that not too many people actually know about it. It's really really good; easy to use, comprehensive, and chock full of great information, most especially on and about Elvish!


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2002)

Oh yeah. I love _The Hobbit_. It is by far one of the best books ever...all of the Middle-Earth writings are excellent.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 12, 2002)

Any and every part of tolkiens work ive seen is brilliant hes a genius


----------



## elvish-queen (Apr 13, 2002)

I really wish I could've met Tolkien... he must have been SOOOO interesting! Although I prefer LotR to the Hobbit, I'll agree with you that it is _one_ of the best books ever written. . Imagine making up a language as complex as Quenya?? AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 14, 2002)

The whole of tolkiens works on m.e is amazing.


----------



## isilior (Apr 14, 2002)

I don't know if there are any writers out there; I'm not a writer, but sometimes I do like to scribble some ideas down. Just for the fun of it. It's so very extraordinarily hard to put those ideas together! 

Just think for a moment how hard it must've been to construct Middle-Earth, create so many lines of characters with all their separate peoples and languages and places and objects, not to mention the actual storyline! 

Tolkien's as brilliant as they come.


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 17, 2002)

There was this part in his biography, that said he would -- 
Run around dressed like a Viking warrior, helmet, spear, and all, chasing neighbors;
Put on a sheepskin rug and paint his face white to look like a polar bear;
Hand unsuspecting cashiers his false teeth in a handful of change
I FOUND THESE SOO FUNNY!
Tolkien would be very cool to know!!!

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Elias (Apr 18, 2002)

*One of the best books!*

When I was little younger I thought that the start of the book was little boring, but now I love the whole book. The best part is definitely The Battle of Five Armies. The Hobbit is one of the best books I have ever read (in fact it's the best book right after the LOTR trilogy)


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 20, 2002)

The Hobbit is just as perfect as the Lord of the Rings trilogy is, but The Hobbit is less dramatic ans is also simpler.

My favorite chapter in The Hobbit is the second one.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 29, 2002)

Have to agree 100% !! I was introduced to Middle Earth by this book and ever since can't live without it. I have fallen in love!! who could forget the "Attercop" Tomnody song??? And the riddles in the dark??? That was great.

I loved the battle of five armies even the passing away of Thorin Oakenshield and the part Beorn had to play. That was really great.

Loved it, love it, still loving it!!!


----------



## Theoden (May 18, 2002)

I think the Hobbit stands as the greatest story for all ages that Tolkien wrote. I wouldn't say they greatest of all his stories, though. I like the LOTR the best, because it seems to have a real urgency about it. But The Hobbit is a good book for laughs and for a tale of someone who came out of his comfort zone (because he was pushed out the door  ) to help someone else. I loved it! The part where Bilbo floats the dwarves down the river in barrels is my favorite. I just laughed and laughed about it.


----------

